# Comparing The Vaping Throat Hit To Analogs



## Silver (10/8/14)

Hi all

Its been nearly 9 months since I last had a stinky.
I have been curious lately to compare the throat on my current Reo setup to a stinky.

When i started, my Twisps werent enough. In those first 9 days I would compare the Twisp side by side with my Rothmans Red and Rothmans won by a fair amount.

But I remain curious and wont try a stinky now, just on principle.

Today I had a great opportunity through a friend who smokes.

We were out visiting friends for the afternoon. I took two Reos with me. Both have the RM2 with fairly high set coils. I had a 0.9 ohm loaded with 18mg Tarks Poison Elite and a 1.3 ohmer loaded with 18mg VM Choc Mint.

A friend of a friend who is quite a hardcore guy and smokes Camel Filter took one look at the Reos and smirked and said, aah , what is that now. Those look so much bigger than those Twisp thingies. He didnt appear to believe in vaping and was the type of guy that I just didnt feel like having the whole vaping discussion with. You know what I mean. I just smiled and said it was a Reo and a its a great vaping device. He said he tried a Twisp device before but it didnt do anything for him and was way too light.

So I said very politely, "would you like a try". I asked him if he wanted a tobacco or a choc mint. He laughed and said it doesnt matter, let me try the strong one. So I gave him the 0.9 ohm with Tarks Poison 18mg.

His eyes went big, he coughed, spluttered and said that was the strongest thing he ever smoked in his life. He tried it two more times and lets just say I grinned when the Reo punched him so hard he was coughing, spluttering and virtually choking. I had to take "Reo Blue" out of his hands in case he dropped her 

This experience has taught me a few things:
- my current vaping setup is more than likely considerably more intense than a filter cigarette
- i think my craving for throat hit is probably well above normal levels

Just thought i would share my findings.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

I had the same experience this past week at the Nationals Fishing Competition... there are still some hardened smokers and all of them without exception sneered at my Walkie Talkie until they tried it! They all coughed and afterwards said that if they didn't have to makes coils and wicks they would get one...

I have made the speech so many times and now I just tell them they stink and they are gonna die... or they could change their life...

The first of my converts has asked me to get him a REO because he is over coils and the lack of flavour and clouds and wants one just like mine... he in fact has asked me to get him everything from scissors to the REO.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## TylerD (10/8/14)

@Silver , thanks for bringing this up. I have found the same. People actually think the Reo is mickey mouse until they toot it and cough. And that's on 12mg. It is much more satisfying than a smoke. 
And the end of my Smokie days I got fed up to smoke a whole stinky. Now I can take a toot and put it in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

Great story @Silver , I was giggling all the way through it as I can tell a very similar story except for the Reo part. I also enjoy a good thump in the throat and have learned to warn potential converts before handing them my Kayfun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had the same experience this past week at the Nationals Fishing Competition... there are still some hardened smokers and all of them without exception sneered at my Walkie Talkie until they tried it! They all coughed and afterwards said that if they didn't have to makes coils and wicks they would get one...
> 
> I have made the speech so many times and now I just tell them they stink and they are gonna die... or they could change their life...
> 
> The first of my converts has asked me to get him a REO because he is over coils and the lack of flavour and clouds and wants one just like mine... he in fact has asked me to get him everything from scissors to the REO.



And that Menthol Ice enhances throat hit too! 
Brilliant Rob, I sense the makings of the "Fisher Reo starter kit"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

TylerD said:


> @Silver , thanks for bringing this up. I have found the same. People actually think the Reo is mickey mouse until they toot it and cough. And that's on 12mg. It is much more satisfying than a smoke.
> And the end of my Smokie days I got fed up to smoke a whole stinky. Now I can take a toot and put it in my pocket.



Agreed, the Reo mini is a powerhouse of note. Epic toot machine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great story @Silver , I was giggling all the way through it as I can tell a very similar story except for the Reo part. I also enjoy a good thump in the throat and have learned to warn potential converts before handing them my Kayfun



Lol

That IGO-L of yours is a lethal machine! In fact with a high coil, that was my reference before I got the Reo. Throat hit on that is the same with a high coil. I never had as much luck with the Kayfun, throat hit wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> That IGO-L of yours is a lethal machine! In fact with a high coil, that was my reference before I got the Reo. Throat hit on that is the same with a high coil. I never had as much luck with the Kayfun, throat hit wise.


Lately I find myself hitting the limiter on the SVD with a 1.2 ohm in the Kayfun, it seems that once one's lungs are clear of all the stinky poo there is so much more space in there 

That innocent looking igo-l on a mech is a little monster, I scrapped the 0.8 dual coil I made last night and opted for a simple 1.2 ohm single, I'm getting much better flavour and throat hit with it now.


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

I have found that almost every smoker that takes a vape toot coughs no matter what juice or setup it is. 
I think it's because most of them go straight for a lung inhale not knowing how to suck on this strange device. 
After I explain to try a mouth to lung they manage. 
Also found that including a dash of menthol softens the blow and they can tolerate the lung inhale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (10/8/14)

I have also found many people who are hard smokers against this "vaping" concept... always rather wants to bring up stories of water on the lungs and all that rubbish. But once giving it a shot they all interested in purchasing something to help them be healthier and fight the cravings at the same time. Even the guy who said that when I hold my evic my beard makes it look like I'm a terrorist with a bomb

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (10/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> I have found that almost every smoker that takes a vape toot coughs no matter what juice or setup it is.
> I think it's because most of them go straight for a lung inhale not knowing how to suck on this strange device.
> After I explain to try a mouth to lung they manage.
> Also found that including a dash of menthol softens the blow and they can tolerate the lung inhale.


 
You may be on to something here, I wonder now if my friends all did the direct lung thing? which would likely explain the funny looks and bouts of coughing while handing the Reo back to me.


----------



## Yiannaki (10/8/14)

Great story @Silver

I actually just pictured the scenario in my head and I giggled 


One thing I'm curious about is your coil height, would you be able to share a pic for me to see?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Lately I find myself hitting the limiter on the SVD with a 1.2 ohm in the Kayfun, it seems that once one's lungs are clear of all the stinky poo there is so much more space in there
> 
> That innocent looking igo-l on a mech is a little monster, I scrapped the 0.8 dual coil I made last night and opted for a simple 1.2 ohm single, I'm getting much better flavour and throat hit with it now.


 
Same with the iGo W on a Nemmi, 18mg juice. That is my wake up in the morning and many a cousin i scared of the shiny pipe


----------



## Mike (10/8/14)

Hold on, what's this mouth to lung thing?


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Lately I find myself hitting the limiter on the SVD with a 1.2 ohm in the Kayfun, it seems that once one's lungs are clear of all the stinky poo there is so much more space in there
> 
> That innocent looking igo-l on a mech is a little monster, I scrapped the 0.8 dual coil I made last night and opted for a simple 1.2 ohm single, I'm getting much better flavour and throat hit with it now.


Just to clarify, when I referred to the limiter I meant the 10 second timer on the fire button


----------



## Alex (10/8/14)

Mike said:


> Hold on, what's this mouth to lung thing?


 
Fill your mouth with vapour, then inhale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (10/8/14)

Ok. That's rather obvious. Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

Mike said:


> Ok. That's rather obvious. Hahaha


Cigarette style draw (mouth to lung) vs hubby style (lung)


----------



## Mike (11/8/14)

Hmmm this is making a lot of sense. I was never a major ciggy smoker - mostly when the stress was getting to me or when the wine was flowing. And I only took to it after smoking cigars, hubbly and other things so explains a whole lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

The guy who coughed on the Reo yesterday did a few mouth to lungs. I said to him just drag like a normal cigarette. My RM2 has the standard airhole so direct lung hits are not so easy. Will see if I have a pic of the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

Here is the coil on the RM2 I was using in my original post above.

0.9 ohms
28g Kanthal, 6 wraps, 1.5mm ID

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

@Yiannaki 

The _bottom_ of the coil is in line with the _top_ edge of the airhole.

The way I see this is I screw off the cap of the RM2 and position it next to the coil at the height it would be if it was screwed in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> Here is the coil on the RM2 I was using in my original post above.
> 
> 0.9 ohms
> 28g Kanthal, 6 wraps, 1.5mm ID
> ...


Thanks for this silver 

I was really curious to know the height. 

I appreciate you taking the time to send a pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> Here is the coil on the RM2 I was using in my original post above.
> 
> 0.9 ohms
> 28g Kanthal, 6 wraps, 1.5mm ID
> ...


 
Thanks for posting that pic @Silver, just adjusted mine. And I like it very much indeed. Another TH guy here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> The _bottom_ of the coil is in line with the _top_ edge of the airhole.
> 
> The way I see this is I screw off the cap of the RM2 and position it next to the coil at the height it would be if it was screwed in.


@Silver I tried your suggestion on my igo-l last night, moved the coil further away from the posts closer to the edge. Dripped some Boba's and started with the coil height way down low, after every few puffs I nudged the coil up a little. When the coil was just above the air hole (drilled out to 2mm) there was a very dramatic change in flavour, it put me right back to the first day I tried the boba's! Epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

After reading this tread all about air hole position and coil position, i thought make a coil that covers all position, like a escalator

I give you the escalator coil (it's not pretty but it gives dam good flavour on the iGo W)

26g 2mm ID 1.1 ohm 9 wraps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

kimbo said:


> After reading this tread all about air hole position and coil position, i thought make a coil that covers all position, like a escalator
> 
> I give you the escalator coil (it's not pretty but it gives dam good flavour on the iGo W)
> 
> 26g 2mm ID 1.1 ohm 9 wraps


 
Stairway to heaven @kimbo !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

Silver said:


> Stairway to heaven @kimbo !


 
All the way, just brushing past Silverville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/8/14)

Now you got me wanting to try this... On an IGO L where should I position the coil for max flavour but minimal TH?


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

@ShaneW with the coil like that i have the intake aiming at the middle of the coil. But also with the coil like that you can just aim your intake or above the coil or on the coil or below the coil, whatever floats your boat

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/8/14)

I thought the coil position only really mattered on a RM so never gave this much thought. Now I'm keen to pull the igo out and give it a few tests

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Now you got me wanting to try this... On an IGO L where should I position the coil for max flavour but minimal TH?


 
On any RDA; the lower the coil to the deck and as closer the coil to the edge (away from mounting posts), the higher the flavour and lower the TH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

I what tout the coil must be low down on the deck close to the side for max flavour. So this coil have two coils very close to the deck, and they increase in height as you go up. Work a bomb on the Sigilei on 20w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had the same experience this past week at the Nationals Fishing Competition... there are still some hardened smokers and all of them without exception sneered at my Walkie Talkie until they tried it! They all coughed and afterwards said that if they didn't have to makes coils and wicks they would get one...
> 
> I have made the speech so many times and now I just tell them they stink and they are gonna die... or they could change their life...
> 
> The first of my converts has asked me to get him a REO because he is over coils and the lack of flavour and clouds and wants one just like mine... he in fact has asked me to get him everything from scissors to the REO.


 
Ah, another Reonaut. Great work, Skipper.


----------

